# Fav cookbook recipe club.....



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

My sister in law is in a book club, in Janurary they are supposed to bring their fav cookbook and a recipe from it to share....cool idea....so what would you share?
My sister in law eats to live and does not use cookbooks except a poorly written community one from Utah, that is 15 years old. I showed her "In the Sweet Kitchen" and said she could borrow it...the maple pecan balls seem easy enough for her and have a nice twist.


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

What would I, personally, share? Or what would I suggest for someone who doesn't cook much and lives in the hinder end of Utah?

For the second option - dunno. For the first - probably something out of The Millennium Restaurant Cookbook. Maybe the Thai Eggplant Curry Stacks.... or the polenta torte... or the (yum!) seitan scallopini. Maybe the Moroccan Vegetable Crescents. Or perhaps the Chocolate Mudslide Cake, or those other chocolate cakes with the chocolate ganache centres. This time of year, perhaps the vegan pecan pie.

Might do something out of Alice Medrich, Chocolate and the Art of Low Fat Desserts. The Hedgehog Cake, perhaps. Or the Banana Napoleons. Or, also in a dessert vein, the tofu cheesecake from Rose Reisman's Divine Light Desserts, which isn't vegan, but IS that rare thing, a good tofu cheesecake.

Perhaps the vegetarian sushi out of Steven Raichlen's High Flavor, Low Fat Vegetarian. Or the nicoise salad with tofu aioli from Mollie Katzen's Vegetable Heaven, if t'were the season.

Or I might do a medieval dish out of Scully's Early French Cookery or from Pleyn Delight or its successor Take a Thousand Eggs or More - one of the savoury-sweet cheese tarts, or a spicy vegetable thing, or the baked marchpane tart, which is absolute heaven on a platter.

Wow. And I'm not even _with_ my cookbook shelf.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

To choose only one cookbook???? That's almost impossible. And to pick just one recipe what a task. 


If I could have only one cookbook it would be the Larousse gastronomique. 


To choose a favourite recipe, I'll say In The Sweet Kitchen Shortbread with cocoa nibs. I still can't get over those cookies, they're just too good.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

If I had only one cookbook, it would be "Paris - Recipes from Thirteen Outstanding French Bakeries" (Linda Dannenberg) 

This book combines all my favorite food groups, so I can have my cake and eat it too, along with bread and chocolate and croissants and brioches and and... :lips:


To choose only one favorite recipe, I would have to go with pain au chocolat!


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

I'd go with Elizabeth David and 'An Omelete and a glass of wine' I'd make one of the syllabubs from there as a dessert or for inbetween courses. I'd also explain how they were eating an enite cultual heritage!!


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

:blush: Entire Cultural heritage. I don't know what that was. . .Definitely not English :blush:


----------

